
Obituary: Stanislav Petrov (2017) - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/obituary/2017/09/30/obituary-stanislav-petrov-was-declared-to-have-died-on-september-18th
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15273228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15273228)

------
pacificmint
Petrov died last year, this article is from September 2017.

Also the article headline is “Obituary: Stanislav Petrov was declared to have
died on September 18th”

